# A week from today



## hunt448 (Jan 26, 2012)

Looking for some 330s and 1.5 coils and a few other items **** mink and rat boards.



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

If you want some rat and **** wire stretchers, Jason, let me know. I have more than my talents can handle. Cheap.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

gilgetter said:


> How many time I gotta tell ya, NO FLEA BAGS. .


I'm with you, Gil! Covered with fleas and they stink, too! Nothing like the sweet smell of castor- or a little mink musk if I need my sinuses cleared!

John


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> I'm with you, Gil! Covered with fleas and they stink, too! Nothing like the sweet smell of castor- or a little mink musk if I need my sinuses cleared!
> 
> John


 bogmaster says, If my feet aint wet Im not trapping.


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

Mmmmm castor and apple pie, this could be my favorite thread!
Dave


----------

